# Red Hand of Doom - Total Recap!



## Marquis de Sade (Nov 8, 2006)

Thursday in 2 days time we will finally start out with the Red Hand of Doom  adventure. After having played _Sons of Gruumsh _ for several months, the group is now ready to move down south to the Misty Vale in Faerun. Misty Vale is where Elsir Vale is set in the FRCS. The players will use the sea-fare letters they received from a noble house in Melvaunt to cross the Moonsea. Then they will join a merchants caravan bound for the south. A long and hardenous journey. The PCs will hear rumors of war the closer they get to Misty Vale.

I have instructed my players that only 4 main PCs at 5-6th level  are allowed. They may also use 2 cohorts at 1st level. These hirelings will also be played as PCs. We use this system to introduce new players and new PCs into the campaign.

The players are currently discussing their line-up, but I think it´s a good chance the group will be as follows:

PCs in Red Hand of Doom:

Main:

*Ilzzt*, Drow Fighter/Wizard, 5th/1st
*Geth Helder*, Human Swashbuckler/Fighter/Dervish, 3rd/2nd/1st
*Anor*, Elven Ranger, 6th
*Eruan*, Elven Warmage, 4th

Cohorts:

*Falrinn*, Svirfneblin Druid, 2nd
*Vrinn*, Drow Rogue, 1st


*Ilzzt, Geth Helder*, and *Anor * are seasoned tough guys with heavy magic equipment and they will be the backbone of the group. *Eruan * is getting there and warmages are very combat-able. *Falrinn * might not hold his own in battle, but his sneaky abilities always gives him the opportunity to retreat unnoticed from dangerous encounters. *Vrinn * who will be introduced at first level ofcourse run the biggest risk here.

The Half-Orc Cleric/Fighter *Durth * who courageously charged *Thrull * in the adventure _Sons of Gruumsh _ and died in battle will most probably be resurrected. The players have set 12.000 gp aside to aid that cause. The player who runs *Durth * will be buzy the next couple of weeks though, so *Durth * might join in later. When and if he does, one of the other main PCs will have to leave the group. But that´s ok as *Ilzzt*, *Geth Helder*, and *Anor * are all played by the same player. Also, the Air Genasi Ranger *Arranos * will join in later. Again one of the main PCs played by the multi-PC player will have to leave the group. Finally, *Eluard*, a Cleric/Church Inquisitor 5th/1st, is on stand by. Since RHoD is an open campaign module I will allow the players to change lineup at various parts in the adventure.

The players will buy equipment and supplies and then board a ship bound for southern Moonsea. Soon the next adventure will begin. Will the heroes of *Xûl-Jarak * be able to halt the advancing forces of the Red Hand of Doom?

NB! Please feel free to join in this thread with comments, questions, and anecdotes from your own gaming experiences of the Red Hand of Doom adventure!


----------



## Marquis de Sade (Nov 8, 2006)

*Marauder Attack!*

So, the heroes are back in Melvaunt having defeated the Orc Warlord Thrull and his plans to unite the orctribes of Thar (Sons of Gruumsh). They spend a couple of weeks resting, training and resupplying. The letter they found in the orc citadel Xûl-Jarak is indeed worrysome and hints of war in the south of Faerun. In a place called Misty Vale (Elsir Vale). The heroes know that they must travel to Misty Vale to inform the inhabitants of this lurking danger. They use the letter of credit they got from one of the noble families as a ticket for one of the ships that cross the Moonsea and head south through the Dragon Reach and continues to cross the gigantic Sea of Fallen Stars. They continue south through the Vilhon Reach and sail down the river Nagaflow and the lake Nagawater. After many weeks at sea they end up in Ormpetarr, a town on the trade route the Golden Road. There they enlist as guards for a caravan heading further south and eventually they pass Lake Lhespen (Lake Rhest) and enter the Misty Vale.

As they get closer to the vale they hear stories of war from people they meet. It seems that war is urgent and the small towns in the valley are trying to prepare for it. But as the heroes travel through villages and towns it is obvious that these peaceful farming communities are not used to defend themselves. The militias being set up look incompetent and weak. The adventurers are not comforted by what they see.

The heroes are:

*Geth Helder*, Human Swashbuckler/Fighter/Dervish, 3rd/2nd/1st
*Eluard*, Aasimar Cleric/Church Inquisitor, 5th/1st
*Anor*, Elven Ranger, 6th
*Eruan*, Elven Warmage, 4th
*Falrinn*, Svirfneblin Druid, 2nd
*Vrinn*, Drow Rogue, 1st

We play with *Geth Helder, Eluard, Anor*, and *Eruan * as main characters, and use *Falrinn * and *Vrinn * as cohorts. They are low-level PCs played by new players. This is a method we use to introduce new players and new PCs into our campaign. RHoD is designed for 4 PCs of 5th-6th level  so our main PCs are spot on.

As the players enter the woods just north of *Drellin´s Ferry*, they are victims of a well-staged and fierce ambush. Arrows rain down on them from fortified positions up in the tree-crowns, as the PCs franticly get ready for battle. They were lucky with their spot checks though. Only *Geth Helder * was surprised. But he rolls a high initiative instead. As did I the DM! The RHoD warriors are disciplined and trained. They know their targets. They fire primarily against the spellcasters and the point man *Anor * who carries a visible gigantic _Mighty Hunting Composite Longbow +3_ (+3 Str). They score several hits on *Anor, Eruan*, and *Eluard*, but no serious damage. The Hellhounds rush out from the undergrowth and breaths fire on *Anor * and *Eluard*. *Anor * starts feeling the pressure as he gets hit again by arrows from the snipers. *Anor * takes off into the trees trying to get cover. *Eruan * pounds the enemy marksmen with his offensive spells _Magic Missile_, _Snowball Storm_, and _Lesser Acid Orb_. *Farlinn * summons his natures allies wardog and uses his animal companion, an owl, to distract enemy shooters. The enemy Cleric fails with _Hold Person _ and _Command_. The low DCs being no problem for lucky players and experienced heroes! But it´s a tough battle that lingers on. *Eluard * starts using his spells to boost hitpoints and with _Prayer _ he boost their rolls +1 and at the same time lower enemies rolls -1. *Vrinn * is starting to get low on arrows, having only 10 arrows total. The enemy Blade Bearer scores a few hits but then misses a lot. I guess he was nervous when he saw his comrades fall.    The heroes take out the Hellhounds pretty easy, and when also the enemy Cleric falls they are in control of the situation. *Eruan * is brutally effective with his spells that kill a lot of enemy troops. *Anor * can fire 3 arrows per round (rapid shot) and started taking out the snipers in the trees. When our session ended only 3 enemy marksmen remained up in the trees. The battle already won.

But with victory comes many questions. Have the enemy already built up blockades and ambush-sites around the Misty Vale? Where is the enemy army located? Are they near? How much time do the heroes have to prepare for war? Where is *Vraath Keep * where the alledged commander *Wyrmlord Koth * resides?

Hopefully next session will provide a few answers! 

_To be continued!_


----------



## Marquis de Sade (Nov 9, 2006)

*Drellins Ferry*

So, finally we´re back in business!

These were the heroes of last session:

*Geth Helder*, Human Swashbuckler/Fighter/Dervish, 3rd/2nd/1st (6th)
*Anor*, Elven Ranger, 6th
*Eluard*, Aasimar Cleric/Church Inquisitor, 5th/1st (6th)
*Vrinn*, Drow Rogue, 1st
*Isilwen*, Elven Wizard, 1st

The other guys couldn´t make it this session. The situation is that the heroes have just won the battle against the marauders. They took one prisoner, a hobgoblin, and brought him to Drellins Ferry. 

The PCs made a very good first impression on the local authorities, with "27" and "22" Diplomacy checks. They gained the trust of *Soranna * the Guard Captain, and *Norro Wiston*, Town Speaker. They put the hobgoblin in jail and informed the town council that a huge enemy army is on march towards *Drellins Ferry*. 

*Geth Helder * started interrogating the hobgoblin since he speaks goblin. By using "Bluff" he gained a lot of info. *Geth * managed 5 succesful Bluff attempts! He found out that *Wyrmlord Koth * is the commander and that his base is nearby, in the ruins of *Vraath Keep*. Less than a days travel by foot. They also found out that the RHoD are about to invade the entire valley and that *Drellins Ferry * is first out! *Geth * found out that the army consists of thousands of troops and also monsters like dragons, manticores, and giants.

The players started getting noticably nervous now. They left the goblin in jail and started studying the map of the ferry-town. They asked the town council about their forces and guardposts. When they were informed that they consist of less than a hundred troops, most of whom are poorly trained militias, they showed signs of despair. Nevertheless the PCs started preparing a defensive warplan! They told the town council that they should build defensive walls and protective cover along the eastern shore. As protection from enemy missile fire and making it more difficult to cross the river. The PCs also instructed the council to build huge stacks of wooden fuel, so they can use fire and smoke to signal for an evacuation very quickly. They also asked the ferry-owners to prepare to destroy and the ferry very quickly when need be. The PCs asked the council to send messengers with fast horses to the neighbouring towns, informing them as well that war is about to come. Finally, they instructed the council to inform the citizens to prepare for a fast evacuation as soon as possible.

I was impressed by my players fast realisation that an evacuation is the only realistic way to deal with this. I will also award them the appropriate XP for this!

My players also got to hear a rumour about a spy in town. First they suspected the Dwarven smith, since they heard he had some kind of religious stuff going on in his shack. But after they found out about *Wyrmlord Koth * being less than a day away, they got busy with making plans for that. However, I am sure they will deal with the spy-rumour as soon as they have time.

The players have been befriending most of the significant NPCs by now: the Halfling Wizard *Sestrieren*, the Cleric *Brother Derny*, the Guard Captain *Anitah Sorannah*, and the Town Speaker *Norro Wiston*. Bringing a hobgoblin prisoner with them, and the great success with Diplomacy has made them very popular in town.

Next session will probably see my players taking on *Wyrmlord Koth*. I will be back as soon as next session is over.


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm playing in a version of Red Hand, and I'm always interested in hearing how things are going in others' games. We've made it as far as the Ghostlord, so I should be able to read for a while without any real spoilers.


----------



## Marquis de Sade (Dec 9, 2006)

*Attack at Vraath Keep*

Enter *Tatanka*. The heroes encounter a Human Ranger 1st level that is being introduced by our new player Stefan L. *Tatanka*´s favorite enemy is Goblinoids and he carries a Might Comp. Longbow Str +2. He has the feats _Point Blank Shot _ and _Precise Shot_. He also carries 20 arrows +1.

The heroes wake up at dawn. They visit the wizard *Sertieren * to pick up their scrolls of _Fireball _ that they commissioned the night before. They also talked to *Capt. Soranna*. "_Our mission is clear_" they told her. "_We will go to Vraath Keep and kill or capture Wyrmlord Koth_".

It´s a sunny and dry day. The PCs walking the Old North Road up north towards the keep are:

*Anor, Elven Ranger, 6th
Geth Helder, Human Swashbuckler/Fighter/Dervish, 3rd/2nd/1st
Ilzzt, Drow Fighter/Wizard, 5th/1st
Eluard, Aasimar Cleric/Church Inquisitor, 5th/1st
Tatanka, Human Ranger, 1st*

Halfway to the keep they encounter the remnants of the marauders they took out the day before. The bodies are severed by animals, but the players are happy to see that apparently no one from the RHoD have discovered the bodies. They start digging to get rid of the bodies. Suddenly a flock of Stirges sweep down from the trees. The PCs are surprised and the horrible bloodsuckers drain them of their blood. *Ilzzt * looses 7 Con (!) and feels weak all over...He looses about 50% of his Hps as well. Disaster struck on their way to this important battle! But they know they must move on.

As they approached *Vraath Keep * they heard a moaning sound that seemed to come from the tower. They also saw a Worgrider patrolling the perimeter of the glade where the keep was situated. They also noticed 2 Hobgoblin guards by the main entrance. As the Worgrider rode closer the Worg seemed to pick up their scent. First he stopped, and then he moved slowly towards the trees where the PCs hid. The PCs carefully stepped deeper into the forest hoping to lure the Worgrider to follow. And he did. As the Worg was swallowed by the dense leaves the PCs fired their arrows. They slew the Worg, but the Worgrider managed to get away. Atleast a couple of feet before he also was struck down by arrows. But he managed to cry for help and the PCs noticed movement by the gate. They withdrew, preparing to fight the next day instead.

*Eluard*, the Aasimar Cleric, said a prayer for _Lesser Restoration _ after their 8 tranquile hours of rest. The group was now almost completely healed from the bloodloss of the stirges. They circled around *Vraath Keep * trying to find another entrance from behind. It was a deep night, but *Ilzzt*, the drow, could see a huge hole on the second floor of the tower. He also saw yellow light and they heard a moaning sound again...

*Ilzzt * drank a potion of _Fly _ and flew up into the tower. He saw the corpse and identified the _Continual light_. The players started to believe that the rumor they heard in *Drellins Ferry * about *Vraath Keep * being haunted may be true. "_Perhaps we can set the ghost free so Koth and his minions must flee_" one player suggested. I smiled viciously.....  
*Ilzzt * also heard a voice from downstairs muttering something in a strange language. He hears a very low and heavy voice replying. He identifies the last word in the sentence as "_Koth_".

Assured that *Wyrmlord Koth * wis nearby *Ilzzt * flew back to his comrades hiding in the trees. Now they all swallowed potions of _Fly_, or activated the _Griffon Rings_ that they got from their friends in *Melvaunt * during Sons of Gruumsh. They all flew up to to the tower. They all heard voices from downstairs.

The players were now starting to realize the importance of their next decision. They were sure that they could achieve surprise. After several minutes of contemplating and discussions, they charged downstairs full speed. *Ilzzt * ws followed by the Swashbuckler *Geth Helder*, and then *Eluard * the Cleric. As *Ilzzt * flew down the stairs, *Karkilan*, the Minotaur bodyguard of *Koth*, was waiting for him. He swung his greataxe but *Ilzzt*´s quick reflexes made him miss! Bricks fell down from the wall behind due to the heavy impackt *Karkilan * made! *Ilzzt*´s player was all white in face. He knew he could be killed by one of those mighty blows. But that was not all! *Wyrmlord Koth * stood right opposite *Ilzzt * and fired his _Lightning Bolt_ spell. He penetrated *Ilzzt*´s Spell Resistance but again *Ilzzt*´s agility saved him. He only took half damage. 

Unfortunately it´s 2 am IRL and we were all very tired. So we paused the game there with the following initiative order:

*Wyrmlord Koth 16, Karkilan 15, Ilzzt 10 * (next to act), *Geth Helder 9, Anor 8, Tatanka 7, Eluard 5.*

All players managed low initiative rolls. One funny thing is that the new PC *Taranka*, shot 4 shots, hit 4 times and killed 3 enemies! (2 Stirges, 1 Worgrider). The new player was all smiles when he left the session tonight!!!    

I guess we could have played on for another hour or so, but the players didn´t want to play this battle out tired. They realize the dangerous opposition here and need to focus.  

Next session is on Tuesday 2 days from now. 

_To be continued....._


----------



## Inconsequenti-AL (Dec 9, 2006)

This is exactly the game I'm intending - Sons of Grumsh followed by Red Hand of Doom. Freaky 

You've got me curious here, so I'll keep reading!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 9, 2006)

This is great stuff! Keep it coming!


----------



## Marquis de Sade (Dec 24, 2006)

*Battle at Vraath Keep*

Thanks guys! I will post as often as possible. Actually I have athread at Wizards boards and I copy it here too. If you want to read more you can also go there:

http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?t=642066 

As I said earlier we played Sons of Gruumsh before RHoD. After RHoD we will continue with the might epic City of the Spiderqueen. These 3 adventures go hand in hand regarding PC-levels.

Now back to the story and the Heroes of the Valley:

The heroes have encountered a Bugbear Sorcerer believed to be *Wyrmlord Koth*, and his bodyguard *Karkilan * the minotaur. Since the players sneaked up from behind, using the hole in the tower, they have encountered these two without the other goblinoids. In what seems to be a good position to strike. Unfortunately the enemy were ready for combat and *Ilzzt * got struck with a _Lightning Bolt _ for 11 damage, and almost got hit by *Karkilans * powerful Greataxe as well.   

I know my players are nervous for this session, they just told me on msn messenger. But I also know they really want to capture or kill Koth really bad! So they won´t retreat until things are really, really bad.

The session:

*Ilzzt * parried the mighty blow of the Minotaur *Karkilan * and counterstroke with amazing speed, cuting a deep wound in the Minotaurs chest. Behind *Ilzzt * his friend *Geth Helder * used tumble to pass through into the room, trying to reach *Wyrmlord Koth * with his Dervish Dance and magic Corrosive scimitars.

I added a level of Fighter to *Karkilan * as it seemed unlikely that Wyrmlord Koth´s personal bodyguard would be an average Minotaur.   

*Anor * and *Tatanka * tried to get line of sight with their bows, but only *Anor * could see *Karkilan * behind the wall-cover. *Eluard * the Cleric used spells as _Prayer _ and _Blessed Aim _ to aid his friends in battle.

*Wyrmlord Koth * shouted in goblin to *Karkilan*: "_The map, I must get the map! Hold them while I secure the map_!". This was a mistake as he was unaware that *Geth Helder * speaks goblin.

And the battle continued fiercly.....*Ilzzt * avoided *Karkilans * mighty blows once more, and cut him again and again and again with his scimitars. But *Ilzzt*´s player was starting to get nervous. *Karkilan * was still standing and he knew that one good hit from the Minotaur might drop him. So *Eluard * used _Hold Monster _ to try and freeze him.

At the same time *Koth * had alarmed his minions, and a Worgrider charged into the room attacking *Geth Helder*. Another 3 Hobgoblin Veterans stormed in and fired their bows on the PCs. *Koth * ran away, and *Geth * tried to follow, desperately realizing the importance of the map! However, he was surrounded by the minions and failed.

*Karkilan * failed his save vs Hold Person and *Anor * killed him with a coup de grace. However, the Manticore had landed behind *Taranka * up in the tower and fired his spikes into him. With 42 damage the brave *Taranka * was killed instantly. The Manticore advanced further, now attacking *Anor * in the back. He got hit for 29 damage and the players were now surrounded. However, *Geth Helder * dropped a Hobgoblin and tumbled to the other side of the room, trying to help out his friend *Anor * with the Manticore. Eventually he cut into the Manticores body, his magically corrosive scimitars eating into the flesh of the creature. The Manticore was badly wounded and retreated flying into the dark night. *Wyrmlord Koth * entered flying and struck *Geth Helder * with a _Lightning Bolt_ for 24 damage. *Geth * was now badly wounded, but the cowardly *Koth * retreated when the Drow *Ilzzt * came running towards him.

So both *Koth * and the Manticore retreated into the dark of the night. *Eluard * summoned a Celestial Hippogriff and the heroes battled it out with the Worg, Goblin Worgrider, and 3 Hobgoblin Veterans. The Worg dropped and the Goblin Worgrider retreated together with the Goblin Veterans. They used ranged attacks with their bows and took cover behind boulders and objects in the barracks. The heroes followed suit but each side missed a lot of shots. But finally a Hobgoblin droped followed by another. When the third and final so dropped, the Goblin Worgrider took off. At the same time *Ilzzt * drank a potion of Invisibility and flew just outside of the barracks. With his 120 ft darkvision he could see *Wyrmlord Koth * and the Manticore flying and circling above. In his hand, *Ilzzt * had a scroll of _Fireball_....

To be continued!

*Please do also check out my players War-Room at*

http://www.rhodhq.blogspot.com/


_This is where the session ended and it just can´t get anymore exciting than this!!!  

Next session will probably be a marathon session on Sunday from 10 am to 3 am following morning. Following Tuesday is the session after that, so we will play a lot these couple of days_


----------



## Marquis de Sade (Dec 24, 2006)

*Returning to Drellin´s Ferry*

_The heroes are batteling Wyrmlord Koth, a high ranking RHoD commander based at Vraath Keep. By his side is a Manticore. _ 

The heroes are:

*Ilzzt, Drow Fighter/Wizard, 5th/1st
Anor, Elven Ranger, 6th
Geth Helder, Human Swashbuckler/Fighter/Dervish, 3rd/2nd/1st
Eluard, Aasimar Cleric/Church Inquisitor, 5th/1st*

*Kerkilan * and the other minions of *Wyrmlord Koth * managed to hold up the PCs so *Koth * had time to get the important map and activate his magic. Especially _Mage Armor_, _Shield_, and _Fly_.

So as we initiated the session, *Koth * and the Manticore are flying just outside the main entrance to the barracks (building 8 on the map) about 60´up. Its pitch black outside, middle of the night. The problem is that the group´s main sniper, *Anor*, doesnt have darkvision. But *Eluard * uses _Luminous Armor _ on himself and steps outside to lighten up the sky. As he did, *Koth * immediately fired his readied _Lightning Bolt _ and the Manticore fired a volley of 6 spikes. The Cleric got badly wounded but still standing. 

*Ilzzt * also rushed out. With a scroll of _Fireball _ in hand. With his armor there is a 35% arcane spell failure...The player wants to hit *Koth * and rolls the dice...."21". The spell fizzles and he looses it. The players are now getting nervous that *Koth * will escape with the map. *Anor * steps out and fires 3 arrows with his Rapid Shot feat. He hits 2 times, wounding *Koth * pretty badly. *Geth Helder * uses his _Fly _ to get in contact with *Koth*. The Wyrmlord retreats slowly and tries _Blindness _ on *Geth*, but the agile hero makes his Fort-save. So *Koth * takes off and is being chased by the group. The Manticore gets chopped into pieces by *Geth Helder * and his 4 full-round action attacks!

*Anor * continues to fire his _+3 Mighty Composite Longbow _ with strength +3 bonus. A shower of arrows over the Wyrmlord, and *Ilzzt * flies up with a charge. The Wyrmlord is dead before his body hits the ground 60 feet below. The group has striken an early important blow against the RHoD. 

*Wyrmlord Koth is dead*.   

As they search through the Keep they find important notes and letters that *Koth * has received from his surrounding forces. *Geth Helder * speaks Goblin and can translate it. There is however one particular document that they cant read. Its written in a language unknown to the group. They bring it with them, convinced of its importance. Perhaps they can translate it later. As they search *Koth´s * body they also find the very important map. The players studied it carefully for several minutes. They were shocked to see that *Drellins Ferry * was to be hit on "Day 5" according to *Koth*´s notes. We are in day 4 in the adventure...But ofcourse, they are not certain that the horde has started marching yet...

The players also found the secret trapdoor and climbed down. As they see the fallen soldier, they get panicked over traps. Everybody starts crawling over the floor and pressing the ground with the tip of their swords...But no trap is there to be found.

Aware of the pressing time, they head back to *Drellins Ferry * towards the late, late night. Dawn is just a few hours away. As they cross the causeway, they notice reptilian-like heads move in the water below. The Hydra raises to attack! As they have wasted a lot of spells, scrolls and stuff at *Vraath Keep*, they kind of freak out now! And *Eluard * only rolls a "4" on initiative. The 3 other guys push on, *Ilzzt * activates his Drow special-ability "_Darkness_" to cover their retreat. But the Hydra uses its scent ability to attack *Eluard*. He gets hit 3 times and drops to only 9 hitpoints. As he retreats north, split up from the rest of the group, the others attack the Hydra. They attack its main body since no-one has "Improved Sunder" to severe the heads. They pound it with attacks and damage, but the Hydra´s regenerate 16 it´s tough ...But eventually they fell the huge beast. They search the wagon out in the swamp but dont find anything of interest.

As they return into *Drellins Ferry * early the next day they immediately meet up with *Norro Wiston * (the town speaker) and the other members of the ruling council. All except *Iormel * who was away on business elsewhere. The PCs inform the council on the current situation. They still seem to be a bit shocked and when *Geth Helder * tells them to prepare an immediate evacuation, the council turns totally quiet. The players are suspitious about a spy they think is living in town, so they also choose not to show everybody at the council *Wyrmlord Koth*´s map. Only *Norro Wiston * gets to see it. When they are talking alone to him they also inform him that *Skull Gorge Bridge * is a strategic bottle-neck and that they are first going to go north again trying to observe the horde at *Cinder Hill*. Then they will try and take out the bridge itself.   

_To be continued_....


----------



## Marquis de Sade (Dec 24, 2006)

*Skull Gorge Bridge*

_Tonight we played a full lenght session. I will use this new format in my recaps_:

*Session playing time: 6 hours (17:00-23:00)
Player Characters: 5*

*Anor, Elven Ranger, 6th
Geth Helder, Human Swashbuckler/Fighter/Dervish, 3rd/2nd/1st
Eluard, Aasimar Cleric/Church Inquisitor, 5th/1st
Arranos, Air Genasi Ranger, 5th
Milton Gerosh, Human Warlock, 1st*

Enter *Milton Gerosh*, a new PC. *Milton Gerosh* is a friend of *Arranos*, who is an old friend of the group. *Arranos * was a part of the group of heroes who took out the orcs in "Sons of Gruumsh". He has joined his friends to defend the Elsir Vale against the goblinoids. Old friends reunite. *Arranos * Favored Enemy is ofcourse Goblinoids!

After the meeting with the Town Council a sad feeling settles over *Drellins Ferry*. The citizens are now aware that they might have to evacuate their beloved town. Not only do the witness from the group of heroes put heavy weights on their shoulders, but all the documents and Koth´s war-map are evidence of the sinister plot of the goblinoid masses.

There is however one document that they cant interpret. *Sestriere The Wizard * tells them that it´s written in Infernal and in code. The players look around the town for someone to crack it and *Jarett Nurth * the tradeswoman succesfully aids them. This document informs the players with the final clues of the RHoD´s plans. They find out that *Wyrmlord Saarvith * is in the old ruin city of *Rhest*, and that *Wyrmlord Havrek Kharn * leads the main body of the army. *Wyrmlord Ulwai Stormcaller* seems to be away on a secret mission. They also understand that the goblinoids have powerful monsters in their army such as Giants and Dragons...

The players start discussing detailed plans for how to encounter this threat. They plan several submissions:

*1)* Destroy the Skull Gorge Bridge to prevent the horde from easy access to Drellins Ferry and Elsir Vale
*2)* Try to build an alliance with the Forest Giants of the Witchwood
*3)* Find Jorr the Ranger and see if he has any aid to offer
*4)* Find and kill or catch the other Wyrmlords
*5)* Convince the Town Council to evacuate the town as soon as possible
*6)* Try to locate the main body of the goblinoid army

The players start preparing for their missions by resupplying and talking to as many NPCs as possible in town. They get fast horses and some magic items from the town wizard and cleric. They also ask Town Speaker *Norro Wiston * to call for an official meeting to rule on the future of the town. The players inform *Wiston * that a full and immediate evacuation is the only possible alternative under these pressing circumstances. 

At the Town Council meeting *Delora Zann * agrees with the PCs request. But they need another 2 votes to reach the 3/5 majority rule. The PCs start working on *Norro Wiston*. *Eluard * uses Diplomacy together with "Aid another" from his friends and with a "28" check he persuades the Town Speaker to also agree. Then they turn to the Guard Captain *Soranna Anitah*. *Eluard * uses his superb Diplomacy again and with "24" she also joins this stance. *Iormel*, the wealthy landowner storms out of the meeting in protest. *Kellin * ,the Halfling who owns the major inn in town, lays down his vote. The PCs have succeeded in convincing the Council to evacuate *Drellins Ferry * with *Brindol * the set destination for the refugees.

The players are still vary of a reported spy in town. They dont seem to trust anyone except *Norro Wiston * at this moment. They have expressed questions particularly against Capt *Soranna Anitah*, *Jarred Nurth*, and *Sestrieren*. Even though they allowed *Sestrieren * to help them with the important document written in Infernal. Also, *Jarred Nurth * cracked the code using Decipher Script.

In the afternoon the heroes rode north to destroy *Skull Gorge Bridge*. They know their actions will mean life or death for many of the citizens of Elsir Vale. They camped just a few miles south of the bridge, wanting to reach it early next dawn.

As they approached the bridge next dawn they could see from a distance that it is heavily guarded. My players eyes almost jumped out of their sockets as they saw a large Green Dragon, Hell Hounds and several tents....    

One player suggested just running for their lives and leave the bridge alone. Calling it "_an impossible mission_". Another player said that "_we dont have to kill them all, rather just take out the bridge_". They discussed using "_Stoneshape_" to undermine the bridge and hopefully make it collaps. Another player, the one playing the Warlock, wanted to use "_Spiderclimb_" to climb down in the canyon and walking on the walls, then walking onto under the bridge trying to destroy it somehow.

But its a well-built bridge, entirely in stone, and the players are kind of lost on how to take it out. We had to stop the session there as they wanted to plan this thoroughly. I fully understand them! This was an entire session without any violence or combat, but still great fun! We used intense roleplaying, discussions, skill checks as Diplomacy, Sense Motive, Knowledge History, Knowledge Nature, and other social skills. 

_To be continued_....


----------



## Marquis de Sade (Dec 24, 2006)

*Skull Gorge Bridge*

The fight against the goblinoids huge army Red Hand of Doom continues...

My players have set up a war-room as a blog on the net and are discussing tactics for how to organize an effective guerilla warfare.

http://www.rhodhq.blogspot.com/ 

Last session we paused just as the players came to *Skull Gorge Bridge*. You should have seen their faces when I described the large Green Dragon on top of one of one of the towers. Yes, I bumped Ozyrrandion one level. One player suggested to run away immediately! But as their characters hid in the underbrush, the players themselves also cooled down. And as of now Im sure they are planning to take out the bridge somehow.

*Geth Helder * (Human Swashbuckler/Fighter/Dervish 3rd/2nd/1st) is the official commander of the freedom fighters, and they are combining all their experience and brain-power (    ) to rescue the pieceful citizens of Elsir Vale.

_Ofcourse their pathetic try will only end with complete massacre and the humans bathing in their own blood as the mighty dragon of Tiamat burns the valley to the ground_!    

We will soon be back fighting it out.

I will keep looking in here so please post any comments or questions as you like!  

And may the mighty dragon Tiamat feast on the lowly humans blood!!!!


----------



## Marquis de Sade (Dec 24, 2006)

*In search of allies*

_Tonight 4 of my players are coming over. Their goal: Destroy Skull Gorge Bridge. But last session ended with some arguments wether this was possible. It sounded something like this:_

Active PCs:

*Geth Helder, Human Swashbuckler/Fighter/Dervish, 3/2/1
Anor, Elven Ranger, 6th
Eluard, Aasimar Cleric/Church Inquisitor, 5th/1st
Arranos, Air Genasi Ranger, 5th
Milton Gerosh, Human Warmage, 1st*

The players have just arrived at the end of the forest and can see the bridge in a distance. The mighty Dragon sits atop one of the towers. Hellhounds are breathing fire on the bridge itself and they can also see an encampment with 5 tents. My players turn silent, shaking their heads. 

"_A dragon? Hey, Im not gonna turn into Milton-cheese toast over this_!" says *Milton Gerosh* and shakes his head. "_Im saying we need to get back to Drellins Ferry and find a better defensive point to fight this battle. A fire breathing dragon, come on_!"

*Anor * sits down from his horse and investigates the ground. His slender fingers let the soil sipper through. He looks seriously towards the distant bridge. His voice speaks firm but low. "_You might be burned by the dragon my friend, but yet not by flames. I fear this dragon has another breath then the fire from hell_."

*Milton * looks up at the proud elf. "_Oh, great, so now we have special-design dragons as well! Nobody told me we were up against this sh*t! Im going home_!"

"_Perhaps Milton Gerosh should refrain from making premature judgements in a field outside of his own expertise_" responded the sea-faring swashbuckler *Geth Helder*. "_We have promised the people of Drellins Ferry to aid their cause, and so be it. You are going nowhere as of now says I_".

*Milton Gerosh * pulls out some dried beef to comfort himself. "_I wish a big fish could swallow that pirate sometime soon_."

"_My bow can strike that dragon many times before his breath can hurt us_" says *Arranos*.

"_I know my friend. And I would be there beside you letting my arrows fly towards its heart as well. But there might yet be another sollution to this_" says *Anor*. 

"_Let me guess, I, Milton Gerosh will have to sneak up to the bridge, climb in under it and blow it to pieces, huh_!?" says a disturbed *Milton Gerosh * sarcastically and lays himself exhausted to the ground.

"_No, but do you remember the massive effigy we saw down the road? I reckognized it as the work of Forest-Giants. A race that is not evil and prefer to have silence and balance in their forest_." *Anor * looks around on his friends tired faces. It has already been a long war, and they know it will yet be long before it can be over.

"_What are you saying_?" wondered *Geth Helder*.

"_Im saying that perhaps we have more potential friends then we first thought_." (*Anor*)

"_And why would a bunch of Giants help us out in a war that doesnt concern them? You said yourself they wanted to be left alone in peace and quiet_?" says *Eluard * the Cleric and clenches his holy symbol of Lathander. Almost as if squeezing out the last powers of the rays of the sun.

"_What can be more disturbing to their peace and quiet than thousands of goblinoids burning and chopping down everything in their path_!?" replies *Anor*.

Silence. *Anor*´s friends tired brains are working slowly, slowly. Suddenly their eyes regain new power. They believe. 

"_With the help of mighty Giants, perhaps we can take out that bridge after all. I swear you my friends one thing. I, Anor Laelithar, will do everything in my power to see to it. Now, mount your rides, off we go to meet the Giants of the Forest. We have a bridge to destroy_!"

And so the friends rode off from the bridge with regained belief in their cause. But somewhere in the back of *Milton Gerosh*´s mind, and perhaps someone elses to, was that lingering feeling of having been pulled into a conflict out of their hands. Were they going to die hear on these southern plains of Faerun? Atleast it would be for a good cause he tried to tell himself. But what about all the people in the valley? How can we possibly save them?

Darkness fell and hid them as they rode slowly due south in look for a mighty ally. Will this be the last chance to delay the horde and the fate of the humans in the valley?

Only time will tell. And they dont have plenty of it.

_To be continued_....


----------



## Marquis de Sade (Dec 25, 2006)

*Skull Gorge Bridge*

_The heroes are doing recon over the bridge. They all agree that an all out attack is useless against the heavy guard duty. They see the Dragon, the Hellhounds, the encampment, and they notice movement and reflections from the towers. Snipers_!

The PCs pull back to ride to the Forest Giant effigy. *Milton Gerosh * decided to return to *Drellins Ferry * and aid the evacuation rather than taking part in trying to take out the bridge. Being only 1st level this was probably a smart move. However, instead the Drow Rogue *Vrinn * joins the group.

So now we have:

*Geth Helder, Human Swashbuckler/Fighter/Dervish, 3/2/1
Anor, Elven Ranger, 6th
Eluard, Aasimar Cleric/Church Inquisitor, 5th/1st
Arranos, Air Genasi Ranger, 5th
Vrinn, Drow Rogue, 1st*

Session playing time: 6 hours, 17:00-23:00
Players: 4
Player Characters: 5

As they rode into the ruined steading of Warklegnaw, *Anor * held out the giant's belongings that they recovered from *Vraath keep*. "_We are here as friends to see to it that you recover this item to you and your kin_." said *Anor * in common. This turned old *Warklegnaw * immediately into "friendly". With Aid Another the others supported *Eluard * as he tried to win the giant to join their cause. A DC 25 Diplomacy  turned *Warklegnaw * into Helpful. After having dinner together the giant walked north to persuade his kin to join against the goblinoids. Important allies indeed.

The friends now returned back to *Skull Gorge Bridge * to try and destroy it. My players studied the map intensily and discussed a long time before they set their plan to work. *Geth Helder * receiveed _Major Resistance _ to boost his saves +4. Also he receiveed _Resist Energy Acid _ which gave him Damage Reduction 10  against acid damage. They knew beforehand that Green Dragons have acid as breath weapon as they have fought one in "The Vault of Larin Karr". *Eluard * activated his _Griffon Ring _ giving him _Fly _ for 90 rounds, and also swallowed a potion of _Invisibility_. The plan was that *Geth * would distract the Dragon and lure him towards the forest line while *Eluard * flies in under the bridge to try and use 2 x _Stoneshape _ to take it out.

*Geth Helder, Anor, Vrinn*, and *Arranos * were positioned along the tree-line, firing arrows towards the first Hellhound. They took it out already in the surprise round. *Vrinn * stepped out of cover momentarily shouting profanities towards the dragon "_I hear your mother wasnt more than a dirty Wyvern_!" he shouted in common. Furious, *Ozyrrandion * took off immediately wanting to burn Drow flesh. The other Hellhound now ran full speed to join the cause. As did the Goblinoids in the encampment after having readied their gear.

The Dragon moved much faster than the heroes thought he could. As he approached they could only manage a few hits with low damage. Enraged the Dragon engulfed *Anor * with acid. The slender Elf took full damage. The friends kept firing with ranged weapons but nothing seemed to stop the Dragon as he charged down on *Anor * and hit him with full force in melee. *Anor * went down to 9 hitpoints  only. The other friends kept firing at the Dragon with ranged weapons, but they knew that *Anor's * fate was probably sealed by now. Unfortunatly they were correct in their assessment. The Dragon hit *Anor * again, leaving him at -4 hps. At the same time the other Hellhound came running closer and closer at full speed....

The heroes were now shooting and retreating, leaving *Anor * to his hopeless situation. They still hoped for *Eluard * to take out the bridge with his 2 x _Stoneshape_ spells. Perhaps then would *Anor's * sacrifice be worth it all. The Dragon now turned to attack *Geth Helder * with it's breath-weapon. *Geth's * high saves and his Resistance to acid gave him only 7 damage, but he also knew that the Dragon would crash onto him as with *Anor * just before. He tried to retreat further but the Dragon charged him from the air and landed next to him. At the same time the other Hellhound attacked him. He started his _Dervish Dance _ which gives him the possibility to move and attack, using tumble to avoid AoO. But the Dragon hit him again putting him in low hps. *Vrinn * and *Arranos * moved back and diagonally towards the deep forest and closer to *Geth Helder * to try and help him out. All the time firing covering fire with their bows. But too late. The Dragon used his full attack killling *Geth Helder * outright with -13 hps. *Anor * and *Geth Helder * were now both down. The situation was out of control and the party faced a TPK.    

Back at the bridge *Eluard * used _Stoneshape _ to try and take out the bridge. He attacked it at the middle from inunder. He damaged it, but it still held. The players were totally depressed. This was their last chance to take it out.    

*Vrinn * now tried to run to the horses to flee the battlefield altogether. The Dragon followed him as he saw fast movement in the woods. After killing one horse it went after *Vrinn*. *Vrinn * managed to jump up on a horse but was sprayed with acid and died immediately at -18 hps.   

In the meantime, *Arranos * had ran all the way to *Anor * and poured a potion of _Cure Moderate Wounds_ into him. *Anor * returned back at 3 hps! He immediately started firing 3 arrows per round to try and wear down *Ozyrrandion*. But the other Hellhound arrived and attacked him and *Arranos * . The friends took it out immediately however. The Hobgoblins refrained from entering this combat, knowing they cant leave the bridge unguarded. They trusted *Ozyrrandion * to kill these infidels.    

*Ozyrrandion * now attacked the remaining 2 heroes. But *Eluard * had flown back in from behind _invisible_, and used his power to heal *Anor * almost 100%. *Anor * and *Arranos * were now pounding the Dragon with arrows. *Anor * with 3 arrows per round, *Arranos * with 2. And now they were starting to roll better dice and to hit him good! *Eluard * activated his powerful _Smite Evil _ spell which makes 5d8 damage! The Dragon failed its save and was now starting to feel hurt. However, he attacked *Arranos * with his breath weapon and then landed for melee combat. He killed *Arranos * who went to -13 hps, but *Eluard * immediately activated his_ Close Wounds _ spell, which revived *Arranos * instantaneously. *Arranos * then took a Total Defense action to try and survive. But he didnt. Next round the Dragon finally killed him outright at -18 hps.  

*Eluard * activated _Blessed Aim_, giving *Anor * +2 on all ranged attacks. *Anor * now succeeded with an extraordinary feat! He hits all 3 attacks, 1 being a critical!     The Dragon bled from all-over and took off badly hurt. The players were screaming and crying of joy. As the Dragon flew away in the distance, *Anor * activated his spell _Guided Shot_. This cancels all negative attack effects such as range. From 600 ft Anor again hit the Dragon 3 times. The last shot hit the Dragon straight in the back of his head. He fell down dead.    

*Ozyrrandion * had been defeated by the mighty Elven Ranger *Anor*.  6 shots in a row hit, one being critical.

But the bridge was still standing, however badly damaged. *Geth Helder, Arranos*, and *Vrinn * were dead. But *Anor * and *Eluard * were still alive and they had shown the Red Hand of Doom that even their most strategic points are vulnerable. Having killed *Ozyrrandion * and the 2 Hellhounds it was a major blow to the guards at the bridge. Perhaps this weakness would prove fatal?

The heroes have the _Staff of Life _ to bring back one of their friends from the dead. Who it will be from the 3 fallen comrades is yet to be learned. A difficult matter to resolve fairly.

This session was the closest a TPK this far. But they hold their ground and killed a powerful enemy. Will they now be able to also destroy the bridge?

We will know come next Tuesday.   

_To be continued_....


----------



## Marquis de Sade (Dec 27, 2006)

*Last men standing*

*Eluard*, Cleric of Lathander, is down on his knees. Tears in his eyes. 3 of his best friends slained by the mighty dragon *Ozyrrandion*. *Eluard * touches his holy symbol and let the rays of the sun bath his soul in the midday of the southern plains. He looks at his one remaining friend, the corageous elven ranger *Anor*. The elf never quit fighting. Alone against the dragon he let his arrows fly to strike its evil heart.

"_I am sorry my elven friend. I tried my very best. I am so sorry_."

The touched one bows his head. *Anor * steps up to him and puts his slender hand under his friends cheek, slowly but determinantly raising his head.

"_I know Eluard. The battle is not over yet. We can still destroy the bridge. With the Staff of Life we can bring back one of our friends from the dead and still succeed in our mission_."

But how can one choose which friend to bring back from the dead, wonders *Eluard*.

One of many questions still to be resolved in the war against the Red Hand of Doom. But *Eluard * regains his faith as he sees the mighty elf draw yet another magic arrow and placing it carefully on his powerful magic longbow.

"_Put the questions aside for now Eluard. It is time to put this evil to an end. Lets go kill us some hobgoblins my planetouched friend_." The elf smiles wrigly.

Indeed, the players have decided to stand and fight until death or victory. *Skull Gorge Bridge* will be attacked yet again one final time. This time with only 3 heroes. Lathander may bless the corageous at heart.


----------



## Marquis de Sade (Dec 27, 2006)

*Mission Completed*

*Skull Gorge Bridge*. Built by dwarvish masters of stone hundreds of years ago. So near, yet so far away.

As 3 of 5 friends fell by the force of the mighty dragon *Ozyrrandion*, they contemplated running away to fight another day. But with *Cinder Hills * and the goblinoid horde so close *Anor * and *Eluard * feared that reinforcements may be arriving anytime soon. With the _Staff of Life _ they resurrected their friend *Geth Helder*. 

At the same time at *Drellins Ferry*, *Falrinn * the Svirfnebblin Druid has resurfaced after some time off. He met with *Oulpatrull*, an Elven Sorcerer claiming to have dragon´s blood in his veins. They set out for *Skull Gorge Bridge * to try and find their friends and if possible help out.

*Falrinn * and *Oulpatrull * arrived by their friends early afternoon, and they started planing to attack the bridge knowing that only 9 hobgoblins were left in the towers. So they charged with an open assault, full speed on their mounts. *Falrinn * was proud as he charged across the open field on his riding dog holding a lance in his arm. But the hobgoblins were alert and they showered the heroes with arrows. *Geth Helder*, just back from the dead, got hit. *Anor*, the mighty Elven Ranger marksman got hit 3 times for 21 damage....Aware of their delicate situation they turned back to the woods....

The hobgoblins seemed more potent than they first would have thought. Time for a new warplan. Again *Eluard * the Aasimar Cleric was planning to use _Fly _ to attack the bridge from beneath. If he could only pray at dawn for 2 more _Stoneshape_, perhaps the bridge would fall. At the same time, *Isilwen * the Gray-Elf Wizard, left *Drellins Ferry * for *Skull Gorge Bridge*. *Oulpatroll * was totally fed up with being a target already and wandered alone off into the forest, away from it all. *Isilwen * on the contrary rode full speed to join his friends cause.

The final and third plan, was to have *Geth Helder, Anor*, and *Falrinn*, firing arrows at the towers and drawing attention towards them. At the same time *Eluard * will come flying in from the bottom of the canyon and yet again attacking the bridge from beneath. One final charge for the friends.

At dawn next day *Eluard * prayed to Lathander and succesfully received his spells. He took off about 3.600 feet to the east to be able to fly in towards the bridge unseen. The other friends attacked the towers head-on riding on their mounts. The hobgoblins fired back again, and the heroes noticed that there were several new tents present, more guards, and even a hellhound on the bridge. Reinforcements had already arrived! They took out the hellhound very fast, but the guards in the towers proved tougher. They were also hidden in the shadows of the towers and protected by crenellations and arrowslits.

But *Eluard * managed to fly in under the bridge unnoticed. He casted the first _Stoneshape_. One of the two huge blocks of stone making up the bridge´s centre crashed to the ground of the canyon far below, and almost crushed *Eluard * as well! One more block of stone to go....

Up by the towers *Falrinn * took 2 hits and turned back to safety. *Anor * and *Geth Helder * kept riding towards the towers drawing all the attention to them. As *Eluard * started casting the second _Stoneshape_, the guards started shouting, but too late! As the second block of stone was destroyed, the bridge started to collapse and as it went down the canyon so did the towers with the guards in them.

*Skull Gorge Bridge was finally destroyed*.    

At a huge cost, but perhaps this might be one of many bricks that will defeat the Red Hand of Doom in the end.

As the tired friends rode back to *Drellins Ferry * they meet *Isilwen * who was on his way to meet them. They all rode to *Drellins Ferry * to watch the final steps of the evacuation. They met with Town Speaker *Norro Wiston * and Captain *Sorannah Anitah* to inform of recent events.

Only destiny knows what comes next.

_To be continued_....


----------



## Marquis de Sade (Dec 28, 2006)

*Admin Session*

Tonight we played through a so called "Admin-session". That is I hand out XP awards, Victory Points, and the chracters progress in levels.

First out was XP awards. *Eluard, Geth Helder, Anor*, and *Falrinn * all levelled. *Arranos * was given enough XP despite of his death, so he will level as well if resurrected (after loosing levels for death ofcourse). *Ilzzt * did not level but only needs a couple of 100 XPs next time.

These are the current levels of the group: (new level underscored)

*Eluard*, Aasimar Cleric/Church Inquisitor/Radiant Servor of Pelor, 5th/1st/1st.

*Eluard * chose a level of Radiant Servant of Pelor to maximize his possibilities to turn undead and prepare to become a Morninglord of Lathander. He rolled for 5 new hitpoints and has 49 hps total. As a 7th level caster he can now cast 4th level spells which will be needed by the group.

*Anor*, Elven Ranger/Order of the Bow Initiate, 6th/1st.

*Anor * is focused on being a true sniper in the group. We all saw him shoot down *Ozyrrandion * by *Skull Gorge Bridge * from 600 ft when everyone thought it was all over. And now he will get even better as a sharpshooter. This guy can take out enemy officers from great distances. With his _+3 Mighty Hunting Composite Longbow_ +3 Str he can threaten anyone. *Anor * rolled 6 for hitpoints, making it 56 hps total.

*Geth Helder*, Human Swashbuckler/Fighter/Dervish, 3rd/2nd/1st

*Geth Helder * lost his Dervish level as he fell at *Skull Gorge Bridge*. But the XP award for taking part in that same encounter raised him a level at the same time. So he got the Dervish level straight back. He is the melee fighter of the group with high AC 28 and 2-weapon fighting. He has also proclamated to be the leader of the resistance in the valley. With a roll of "11" *Geth * got a surge in his hitpoints up to 43 hps total. He was also given the _Amulet of Health _ +2 found in *Vraath Keep * so he has 49 hps currently.

*Falrinn*´s player wasnt here today, but all indications are that he will choose Druid 3rd for *Falrinn*. *Falrinn * is currently a Svirfnebblin Druid 2nd.

*Arranos * player wasnt here either. He has 2 alternatives: *1)* Play with his second PC; *Milton Geroz*, Human Warlock 1st, and wait until they have found magic items or a high level spellcaster to raise *Arranos*, Air Genasi Ranger 5th, from the dead; OR:* 2)* Forget *Arranos * and roll up a new PC one level under *Arranos * (4th level).

After the XP awards and level progression of 4 characters, it was time for the Victory Points.

This is how my players managed the first chapter:

Victory Points, 1st Chapter:

*Destroying Skull Gorge Bridge - 2 VPs
Twistusk Forest Giants aid - 1 VP
Evacuating Drellin´s Ferry - 3 VPs
Killing Commanders:
Wyrmlord Koth - 2 VPs
Ozyrrandion the Green Dragon - 1 VP*

*Victory Points total: 9 VPs*

DM comment: Excellent work!

My players have managed to fulfill all major objectives in the first chapter. They have lost 4 characters in the process, but of those 2 were 1st level and *Geth Helder * was resurrected. And my players did it in record time - only 6 full game days (we are at day 6 evening in RHoD!). Chapter 2 might hold serious challenges to the group, but they are well prepared to match the strategic advances of the horde with this good start.

Next week on Monday our adventure continues!


----------



## Marquis de Sade (Jan 21, 2007)

*Preparing for Chapter 2*

My group is more than ready for chapter 2 after having gained 9 Victory Points (!) in the first chapter, and I know the following beforehand due to our midweek intensive emailing: 

*1) After the bloody battle at Skull Gorge Bridge where 3 of 5 PCs fell, the group will be reorganized.

2) My players have gathered lots of information and their first mission in chapter 2 will be to try and attack and destroy the road blockades into the valley.

3) They know Saarvith is somewhere in the Rhest area and will try to take him out as soon as possible efter the road blockades are gone.

4) Several of the PCs have leveled and chosen key Prestige Classes that will aid them well in their cause. Anor chose Order of the Bow Initiate as his 7th level, and Eluard chose Radiant Servor of Pelor. These are powerful classes and the heroes will be even stronger now in the 2nd chapter.*

The group on Tuesday will probably be as follows:

*Geth Helder, Hm Swashbuckler/Fighter/Dervish, 3rd/2nd/1st
Anor, Elvn Ranger/Order of the Bow Initiate, 5th/1st
Ilzzt, Drow Fighter/Wizard, 5th/1st
Eluard, Aasimar Cleric/Church Inquisitor/Radiant Servor Pelor, 5th/1/1st
Oulpatrull, Elven Sorceror 1st*

As you can see *Geth Helder* is back from the dead thanks to the _Staff of Life_, although having lost a level due to _Resurrection_. *Ilzzt * is back in the group and takes the place left by *Arranos * who died at *Skull Gorge Bridge*. *Ilzzt * with his AC 29  is a formidable opponent and will add some juice for tough combat situations no doubt. *Anor * and *Eluard * have both leveled and added tough prestige classes, so they will be very interesting to follow the next couple of sessions.   

As an _Order of the Bow Initiate _ , *Anor * will continue to be a master marksman in the group. Remember how he killed the fleeing Dragon *Ozyrrandion * from over 600 ft distance! A remarkable feat. *Eluard * has immense power now to fight undead, but also with his 4th level Cleric spells he will be a tougher combat guy as well. He is also a formidable healer. *Oulpatrull * replaces *Tatanka * who fell at *Vraath Keep*. He is a 1st level PC and the other players will need to protect him in the beginning until he levels accordingly. *Falrinn * will not participate in tomorrows session even though he leveled to Druid 3rd - his player cant make it unfortunately.

Chapter 1 was tough but my players hold their ground and they managed to get the 9 Victory Points they needed. They are well equipped and moral is high for the 2nd chapter. I look forward to have more comments and questions from all you guys with great perception. 

Happy Gaming and may God bless the mighty dragon of Tiamat!


----------



## binkus (Feb 9, 2007)

*Updates?*

Any updates coming soon? I will be running this campaign soon and your story is good. I figured it would help me out greatly as my group started into it. I hope to see an update soon.


----------



## kensanata (Feb 11, 2007)

Makes me want to abandon my current campaign and get started with Red Hand of Doom!


----------



## Marquis de Sade (Feb 13, 2007)

*Treason*

Sorry guys, I have been skiing in the Alps. But here we go again!   

The Heroes:

*Geth Helder, Human Swashbuckler/Fighter/Dervish 3rd/2nd/1st.
Anor, Elven Ranger/Order of the Bow Initiate, 6th/1st.
Eluard, Aasimar Cleric/Church Inquisitor/Radiant Servor of Pelor, 5th/1st/1st.
Ilzzt, Drow Fighter/Wizard, 5th/1st.
Oulpatroll, Elven Sorcerer, 1st.*

Session playing time: 5 hours.


*The Spy*

Back in *Drellin's Ferry * the heroes are greeted by Town Speaker *Norro Wiston * and Captain of the guard *Soranna Anitah*. They are thankful, but yet plagued by having to plan for the evacuation of their beloved little town. The players have not forgotten the rumors of the spy and *Norro Wiston * reminds them that a guard was killed mysteriously a couple of days ago. Also, the big saw that they had prepared to severe the ferry´s ropes in case of an invasion, had disappeared. Someone had also put sand and gravel in the cans of oil that they would use to faster roll the ferry into the river in case of emergency.

The players didnt socialize too much but went to bed early. They were however visited by *Jarett Nurth*, the young woman who runs one of the stores in town. She came over with 3 Potions of _Cure Moderate Wounds_. "_I want to aid your cause_" she said shyly. Always suspecting something, *Geth Helder * used Sense Motive on her, but she only seemed sad and to be in despair.

*Goblin Raid*

The PCs were suddenly awakened in the middle of the night: "_The town is under attack_!" shouted their patron *Kellin Shadowbanks*, the halfling Inn-owner. "_They are riding on huge wolfs and setting the entire west bank on fire_!". The heroes reacted quickly, pulling on their combat gear and setting out immediately. They joined *Capt Anitah * and her men as they took the ferry across the big river. Fires ravaging the buildings on the west bank. Already from the ferry they could shoot at the enemy. They fell a Hellhound indeed. 

As they landed on the Western bank, *Cpt Anitah * and her men hold one flank and the heoroes were asked to hold the other. Several buildings and fields were set on fire. The heroes were immediately attacked by 3 Goblin Worg Riders, 5 Hobgoblins and a hidden Khulkor Zhul War Adept. The War Adept casted _Lightning Bolt _ and hit *Geth Helder * and *Eluard * real bad. 22 and 24  damage. *Ilzzt * made his save and his spell resistance! No damage.   The Worg Riders were circuling around the heroes trying to hit them with arrows, but the PCs superior armor neglected it. The Hobgoblins charged down the streets trying to take control over the ferry landing. "_Kill the spellcaster_" shouted the Khulkor Zhul War Adept, "_Or you will burn in the fires of the Nine Hells_!". The PCs took out 2 Worgs pretty fast, *Anor * being a very skilled archer indeed (ask Ozyrrandion!). *Oulpatroll * kept shooting his magic missiles adding 1d4+1 damage to injured enemies. 
*Geth Helder * who was badly hit drank one of the potions he got from *Jarett Nurth * and......... enormous pain stroke his guts. Like flames of fire the poison was burning him from the inside. He made his DC 18 Fort save, but he also knew that in 10 rounds there would be a second save....."_Dont use your potions from Jarett_" he managed to shout, all to well knowing the others had poisoned potions as well. The War Adept casted _Lightning Bolt _ again, and this time hurt *Anor * real bad. *Eluard * got hit at the same time for half damage, but he used _Cure Moderate Wounds_ from his spontaneous casting. The PCs dropped a couple of Hobgoblins, but *Ilzzt * feared that someone would get killed by the _Lightning Bolts_, so he activated his _Darkness _ to cover his friends. Too late though, *Oulpatroll * was killed outright by charging Hobgoblins. In the cover of _darkness _ the other friends drank potions and *Eluard * casted healing spells. The enemy withdrew after having lost 1 hellhound, 1 Goblin Worg Rider, 2 Worgs, and 4 Hobgoblins. *Geth Helder* failed his second Fort save and lost 2 Con and 4 Str. A strong poison no doubt.

*Jarett Nurth*

*Cpt Anitah * was happy that they could hold their ground. "_But its time to leave the Western bank now_" she said. "_The river will have to shield us now. Pack everything we cant leave behind_". And so they put out the remaining fires and took the ferry back to the Eastern bank. Leaving the deserted west *Drellin's Ferry * for its destiny...

Furious the PCs immediately headed for *Jarett Nurth*. If she handed them poisonous potions, perhaps she was the spy they were searching for! At her house they pounded her door, waking her up. She seemed surprised and sleepy. Perhaps she didnt know that the potions contained poison? Perhaps she honestly thought she was helping them? "_Where did you get those potions from_?" demanded *Ilzzt * with fire raging in his dark eyes. "_Why? What happened_?" she replied seemingly terrified. "*They contained poison*". First *Jarett * refused to tell the PCs. Apparently protecting a third party. But finally she let go. "_It was Iormel. It was he who handed me the potions and told me to give them to you_." *Iormel * was the old man present at the Town Council. The one who had most strongly opposed the PCs suggested evacuation. *Iormel * had also left the meeting furious at one point. The heroes demanded that she followed them to the Town Counsel to confess. "_If only I can change to proper clothes_" she sobbed with tears in her eyes. As the PCs waited for her to get dressed *Ilzzt * got impatient. It was too silent. When he opened the door to her bedroom no one was there! She was gone! They searched the room meticulously (take 20) without finding a trace of her. However, the window hinges were open....

The PCs ran out of the building trying to spot her. Without succeeding. *Anor * started looking for tracks and finally found some. She was apparently heading for the forest to the southwest. The friends followed suit. They met a guardpost that could inform that *Jarett * had recently passed by. The PCs continued following the tracks. The tracks took off into the deep forest, but *Anor*´s great tracking skills made them follow. *Anor * lit a torch to be able to see, but as *Eluard * activated his _Luminous Armor _ he didnt need it really...120 ft daylight!

Apparently *Jarett * was moving carefully to hide her tracks, but that also slowed her down. *Geth Helder * heard a cracking noise.... Suddenly they arrived at a small stream. The tracks disappeared. So, upstream or downstream? *Geth * heard another crack. Upstream. The friends set after the noise. The little stream disappeared into a canyon about 30 ft deep. The friends moved onto the upper right hand side of the little canyon, gaining leverage. *Ilzzt * and *Eluard * now heard something from deep within the canyon. *Anor * decided to have a look down. He saw the stream down there but couldnt really see all due to the cresting top. The friends decided to lower *Ilzzt * and *Eluard * down into the canyon with ropes. As they were being lowered down *Jarett Nurth * waited hidden in a secret cave. Her eyes stared full with hatred as she proclamated long forgotten words in the name of *Erytnul*, the God of Slaughter. She wielded a Morningstar trying to hit *Ilzzt*, but the agile drow avoided it. Fearing for their lives *Ilzzt * and *Eluard * were immediately pulled up out of the canyon.

_To be continued...._

*DM Note*: Strange things are apparently taking place in the midst of Drellin's Ferry. Follow the exciting conclusion here next week!


----------



## Marquis de Sade (Feb 13, 2007)

binkus said:
			
		

> Any updates coming soon? I will be running this campaign soon and your story is good. I figured it would help me out greatly as my group started into it. I hope to see an update soon.




Sorry I took some time. We play once a week and I will update this recap weekly as well.

Thanks for the kind words, and good luck with your RHoD campaign!


----------



## Marquis de Sade (Feb 13, 2007)

kensanata said:
			
		

> Makes me want to abandon my current campaign and get started with Red Hand of Doom!




Thanks!   

What campaign are you currently playing?


----------



## kensanata (Feb 13, 2007)

> What campaign are you currently playing?



Homebrew adventures set in the Kitsunemori campaign setting...

PDFs: Finding the Tengu, The Kappa Scourge, The Turning Tide.


----------



## Marquis de Sade (Mar 20, 2007)

*Jarett Nurth*

Initially *Jarett Nurth * tried to blame *Iormel * for the poisoned potions that she had given the PCs, but my players refused to let her go. They wanted to bring her to the Town Council. Faced with this she knew the game was over. But she managed to sneak out the window, pretending to change clothes. Did she lie about *Iormel*? Well, the players dont know that yet.   

My players did interrogate her quite well, and especially *Geth Helder * has a pretty high _Sense Motive +11_. But she still managed to fool him (_Bluff_) anyway...

Having found her secret cave out in the forest where she practices her evil religion, the players have finally revealed her secret. The only question is, was she alone on this or was someone helping her?  :\ 

In the opening days at *Drellins Ferry, Jarett Nurth * was a laid back figure. My players were in her shop only once. I had them make _Spot _ checks, and one of them saw the religious symbol of _Erythnul _ around her neck,   but he failed his _Knowledge Religion _ check to identify it. Had he succeeded Im sure they would have dealt with her immediately or at least interrogated her.

Anyway, Im sure the players will deal forcefully with *Jarett * in the next session. We will have a break due to me being away on a trip, but next session will take place sometime towards the end of next week, or early the week after the next.


----------



## Marquis de Sade (Mar 20, 2007)

*Farkor the Exiled*

A new player and Player Character will join our group that keeps growing...  


*Farkor the Exiled * is a Chaotic Good Dwarven Bard 4th level that has left his community by the Spine of the World to pursue happiness elsewhere. 

*Farkor the Exiled * , here are his stats:

Str 14, +2
Dex 18, +4
Con 18, +4
Int 13, +1
Wis 13, +1
Cha 16, +3

Hitpoints: 35, AC: 19, Initiative: +4, XP:10.000.
Saves: Fort 5, Reflex 8, Will 7.
Attacks: Shortsword +7, 1d6+2. Composite Shortbow +7, 
1d6+1.

Best skills: Diplomacy +10, Perform Sing +7, Use Magic Device +7, Knowledge History +6, Move Silently +6, Sense Motive +6, Tumble +6.

I will also post the other PCs stats later so you get a good idea just how tough this group is. 

We will play one full-lenght session Friday night, and one next Monday night so things are moving along now. Check out this thread soon again for a lot of updates!!!


----------



## Marquis de Sade (Mar 20, 2007)

*Onwards to Rhest!*

Session playing time: 5 hours
Players present: 4
PCs: 5
Days in Elsir Vale: morning day 7 - morning day 9.

Player Characters:

Anor, Elven Ranger/Order of the Bow Initiate 6th/1st.

Eluard, Aasimar Cleric/Church Inquisitor/Radiant Servor of Pelor 5th/1st/1st.

Alth Shrenan (new!), Whisper Gnome Scout 4th.

Farkor the Exiled (new!), Dwarven Bard 4th.

Morbald the Melancholic (new!), Human Wizard 4th.

A new player, Mats, joined the group yesterday. Mats is 38 years and has more than 25 years gaming experience. He rolled up *Farkor the Exiled * (see post above!) and *Morbald the Melancholic*. Also *Alth Shrenan * was rolled up by an existing player. I here present key attributes of *Morbald*. I will present the other PCs attributes as soon as possible.

*Morbald the Melancholic*

Human Wizard 4th level, True Neutral, Xp: 10.000.
Str 12, Dex 13, Con 16, Int 18, Wis 16, Cha 12.
Hitpoints: 25, AC: 11, Initiative: +1, Base attack: +2.
Fort 4, Reflex 2, Will 9. 
Light Crossbow -1, 1d8, 19-20 x2.
Quarterstaff +3, id6+1, x2.
Best skills: Spellcraft +13, Knowledge Arcana +11, Knowledge Geography +11, Knowledge the Planes +11, Concentration +10, Decipher Script +9.
Spells mostly used: Grease, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Shield, Sleep, Web.
Items of special interest: Wand of Magic Missiles (CL 5th, 15 charges), Bracers of Armor +3.
Tactics: Starts with raising his defenses with Mage Armor and Shield. Then uses incapacitating area spells as Grease, Sleep or Web. Then he starts taking out enemies who were not incapacitated by area spells.


*Red Hand of Doom- Total Recap*:

Last session we left the heroes close to the secret cave of the evil cultist *Jarett Nurth*. A trading woman that in secret devoted *Erythnul * - God of Slaughter. As the PCs were waiting above her cave situated in a small canyon, they suddenly heard her chanting. The PCs could identify several spells being cast: _Aid, Protection from Good_, etc. "_We must not wait any longer, before she gets too powerful_" said one of the players. So again they threw down their ropes and entered the canyon. This time further off from the caves mouth. *Alth Shrenan * covered them from above with his bow. The others approached the caves mouth, led by *Eluard * the cleric who shone up the entire canyon with his _Daylight _ spell.

As they stood by the caves mouth and looked inside their minds were suffering from what they saw. The entire cave´s walls and ceiling were covered by writings and proclamations written in...blood! Manifestations and sacrifications to *Erythnul * - God of Slaughter. They could also see human remains and organs that had been hung up in wires from the ceiling. What evil being was *Jarett Nurth*?   

As they watched the cave from the mouth, the crazed woman finally charged them. Rolling a "25" for initiative she beat them all, but her swing with her powerful "_Morningstar of Elvenbane_" (I added this weapon to her equipment) missed. *Morbald * countered with "_Confusion_" and *Jarett * missed her save. Then *Morbald * continued with _Grease _ and as *Jarett * missed her save again she fell to the floor. And when she then confused tried to get up next round she fell again. *Morbald * then used "_Message_" to have a voice whisper in her ear "_You *****, you have failed me! I leave you know for ever and you shall die like a dog in the gutter_". *Jarett Nurth * started screaming, crying and twisting violently out of deepest despair. *Morbald's * words must have stricken a soft cord inside her twisted mind. In the meantime the excellent marksman *Anor * was shooting his arrows, and in the third round both his shots hit her in the neck, penetrating her skull and killing her instantly. "_This one was never to get away alive_" were the mighty elf´s only words. "_A great evil has been eradicated_" agreed *Eluard*.   

The players were disappointed to not find any proof of *Jarett Nurth * being the RHoD spy. Her cave had only sick and evil devotions to *Erythnul*. They could find human remains from up to 10 people, and the players were convinced that the strange disappearings and murders in *Drellins Ferry * had now come to an end. With a _Knowledge Religion _ check *Eluard * could verify that these kultist of *Erythnul * often work alone and in secret.

As the players returned to *Drellins Ferry * they informed the Town Council, and at dawn the following day *Jarett Nurth's * remains were sunk in the river.

Being exhausted by a long night without sleep the PCs slept late in the morning. They had a great brunch, only spoiled by *Kellin Shadowbanks * endless talking. But no one had the heart to shut the little halfling up. The last week had been strenous and that was starting to show among the citizens of the little town. A town being evacuated for war!

The players again overlooked all the documents, maps, and info/intel they had gathered the last tenday. "_We must immediately take out the roadblocks so that reinforcements and supplies from the north can arrive_" said one player. "_We must also find Wyrmlord Saarvith in the ruined city of Rhest, take him out and find out what his secret mission is_". Another player wanted to travel to *Brindol * to resupply and try to find out more about the situation. "_There´s not enough time for that_" replied a third. So they decided to ride east and then north. Trying to take out the roadblock on the *Rhest Trail*, and then heading for the ruined city of *Rhest * in hunt of *Wyrmlord Saarvith*.

They discussed wether they should travel by boat or ride, but as they started counting miles and speed, horse was obvious the fastest means of travel. Going through the forest was never a viable option even though someone mentioned this possibility.

So they set out for their journey and as they rode they only met a few farmers or refugees heading east. No merchants, no caravans. It was obvious that the routes had been cut off. The first evening they arrived at the small town of *Terrelton*, a dusty, dry place with foul smells from the tanneries outside in the hills. As they decided to stay over night they befriended *Leille*, a human female cleric in the service of St.Cuthbert. She told them that *Terrelton * was a town they shouldn't pay too much attention to as some "_rotten eggs are in this basket_". The PCs used _Gather Information_ at the inns to find out that the local Merchants Council had shady dealings going on with brigands and highwaymen in the area. For some time the players discussed the possibility to run them out of town or at least breaking into their building, but they cancelled their plans as time was too scarce. *Leille * offered the players to sleep for free in her chapel. "_But please leave a few silver pennies for the poor if you may_". The PCs left 150 silver coins    in *Leille's * chapel and she promised them to help evacuating the little dusty town and to try and take care of the corrupt merchants as well.  

On the second day of their journey they arrived in *Nimon Gap*, a tiny hamlet surrounded by fields with apple, pear and chestnut orchards. They also noticed herds of sheep and goats up on the hills. It sure was a small place but it held a huge inn called "The Cross-Eyed Beholder". "_A pretty famous place here abouts_" acknowledged the PC bard *Farkor*. But the inn was almost completely empty despite lunchtime. "_Everyone is gone because of rumors of war_" said the sad barkeep. The players left them some money to help them out and in return they got apple-pie and sheep-stew for ten people.   

On the third day of travel the players arrived at *Talar * in the early evening. This is a small town and the players were hoping to find supplies here. They stayed in town and next morning they went out to look for supplies. Unfortunatley the shops were pretty empty. But as the players walked around in town a rider on horse approached fast. "_We ready ourselves for combat_" said the players. "_No hold on one moment_!" said *Anor*. "_I reckognize the blue and white tunic, and the golden emblem of a lion. She comes from Brindol. She is a Lion of Brindol. Lower your weapons _ ." said the Elf forcefully. The rider was a woman. She had black hair and slender features. She was covered with dry dust from her long ride. She breathed heavily and could hardly talk. "_Water....please I need some water_...." As the players handed her some fresh water the woman continued: "_I ride in the service of the Lord of Brindol. I must warn all that the Old Rhest Trail is blocked by the enemy. Our main supply route is now cut off by the enemy_." The woman had despair in her eys. She could hardly believe what these brave adventurers now told her in reply: Vraath Keep - Wyrmlord Koth - Skull Gorge Bridge -Ozyrrandion - Huge army marching on the valley - more Wyrmlords and powerful monsters. But being a Lion of Brindol she regained control of herself quickly. Her people needed her now more than ever. "_I must immediately return to Brindol to inform Lord Jaarmath_." She thanked the PCs deeply and wrote down all the info she got. "_Please try and come to Brindol later if you can brave adventurers. We may need your help. Just ask after Teyani Sura, Lions of Brindol. They know who I am. Farewell and good luck! May Pelor's fortune shine on you_." And off she rode.

As the PCs discussed recent events, people walking by started looking and pointing up in the sky. Then a scream.   Many screams. People running for cover, bolting doors and windows. Up in the sky was a large beast flying with 3 heads. One of a goat, one of a lion, and one of a dragon. "_A Chimera!_" shouted *Farkor * the Bard with a grim look upon his face. "_Ready your weapons men, these beasts do not go away easily._"

Inititaive count for encounter with Chimera:

Anor 21
Farkor 18
Alth 15
Eluard 4
Morbald 2

Chimera initiative count unknown, but after *Anor*!


As the session closed the players were about half-way to the ruined city of *Rhest * where *Wyrmlord Saarvith * was probably to be encountered. They had befriended *Leille * the Cleric in *Terrelton*, and *Teyani Sura*, a Lion of Brindol. But a Chimera had attacked them now and *Farkor * knew these beasts were tough. Many comrades had already fallen. May Pelor please see to it that no more deaths would strike this courageous little group.   

_To be continued....._


----------

